# King Kist ACL soda bottle



## hunting262 (Dec 23, 2012)

Found this today at a zip tap can dump my brother brother was at. How much is it worth and how old is it?


----------



## hunting262 (Dec 23, 2012)

g


----------



## hunting262 (Dec 23, 2012)

k


----------



## epackage (Dec 23, 2012)

In perfect condition maybe $5-10, in that condition maybe a $1-2


----------



## creeper71 (Dec 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> In perfect condition maybe $5-10, in that condition maybe a $1-2


 I'm thinking under 1.00


----------



## epackage (Dec 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was trying to be positive due to it being Christmas...LOL[8D]


----------



## Digging Up Bottles (Dec 23, 2012)

That bottle dates from 1961-1972. Here's a good site for any other bottles you have questions on

http://www.ca-yd.com/html/bottles/aclcollection.htm


----------



## creeper71 (Dec 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wasn't taking anything away from your post, just being honest


----------



## epackage (Dec 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> I wasn't taking anything away from your post, just being honest


 I didn't think you were...[]


----------



## hunting262 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for the relies guys.[] I want to clean it but im afraid the paint label will come off.[] How should i clean it????[>:] And talking about Christmas over the weekend i went to our favorite gun store and i picked out a nice Thompson Center muzzleloader and my older brother picked out a nice Henry lever action .22 mag.[][][][]


----------

